# Wilson Combat Magazines



## slohand (Aug 2, 2006)

Can anyone suggest a location in the Triad (Greensboro/Winston-Salem/High Point) area where Wilson Combat 47 or 47D magazines can be purchased?

I know I can buy them online or place a bid on eBay but I'd prefer to walk into a store and leave with two or three new magazines.

Thanks!


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Only place I know of is in Raleigh. Mace Sports in Burlington may have some, but I'd call them first. Other than that, I can't really be of much service.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Greensboro area:

*Arrington Police Distributors
*505 Industrial Ave.
Greensboro, NC 27406
(336) 333-9089 • FAX (336) 333-9080
* 
*I'd call them first to be sure they've got what you're looking for in stock. Or just stop by and look around... They've got some pretty cool "Toys" there. 

Also, ask for Steve Morgan... He'll help you out.


----------

